# 68 gto quarter front window felts?



## Kairuku (May 15, 2018)

Hey guys I’m trying to find where I can buy replacement rubbers with felt inside that the front window runs up/down on the rear of the front quarter window post?
I’m in Australia so finding parts is a nightmare at the best of times


----------



## raygun1954 (Jun 27, 2018)

Look for Ames Performance. They have best pricing and very good service.


----------

